# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouveauts sur le forum

## Anomaly

Bonjour,

Suite  la migration du forum de ce week-end, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer des nouveauts suivantes :

*Multi-citation*

Vous pouvez dsormais citer plusieurs messages en mme temps dans une rponse. Cliquez sur le bouton  dans un message pour le marquer  citer, il passe dans une autre couleur . Faites de mme pour les autres messages  citer et enfin cliquez sur "Ajouter une rponse".

*Origine de citation*

Dsormais, quand vous citez un message via le bouton Citer (ou la multi-citation), la citation comporte automatiquement un lien vers le message d'origine  ct du nom de l'auteur .

*Recherche amliore*

- Vous pouvez faire une recherche rapide sur tous les forums sans passer par la recherche avance (la petite flche dans la barre du haut  ct de l'option Recherche).
- Dans la recherche avance, vous pouvez chercher sur plusieurs forums simultanment.
- Dans la recherche avance, vous pouvez chercher que sur les forums suivis.
- La recherche est  nouveau entirement oprationnelle et les diffrents problmes rencontrs avec ne devraient plus se produire.

*Recevoir des MPs uniquement des amis*

Vous avez une nouvelle option dans votre tableau de bord vous permettant de n'accepter les messages privs qu'uniquement des personnes provenant de votre liste d'amis. Notez que les modrateurs et administrateurs pourront toujours, en cas de ncessit, vous envoyer un MP.

*Etats d'une discussion dans les discussions suivies*

Dans les discussions suivies du tableau de bord, les tats [Rsolu], [Dlestage] et les autres tats en noir apparaissent dsormais.

*Notification par mail des MPs*

Si vous avez choisi de recevoir un e-mail  chaque MP reu (c'est le cas par dfaut), dsormais le mail contient galement le contenu du MP reu.

*Dsabonnement facilit aux abonnements aux discussions par mail*

Si vous avez choisi de vous abonner par mail  des discussions (c'est le cas par dfaut), dsormais le lien de dsabonnement inclu dans le mail fonctionne sans mme avoir  vous authentifier.

*Mise en copie (option BCC) dans les MP :*

Possibilit de voir tous les destinataires d'un message par l'envoyeur, les destinataires en copie ou non (les personnes en copie tant invisibles sauf pour l'envoyeur)


Vous pourrez galement constater une lgre amlioration des performances.

Nous tenons  remercier Michal pour sa participation.

Anomaly et Netah25

----------


## pottiez

Bravo  vous pour cette migration et pour tout le travail effectu  ::king::

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite  la migration du forum de ce week-end, nous avons le plaisir de vous informer des nouveauts suivantes :
> (.....)





> Bravo  vous pour cette migration et pour tout le travail effectu


+1  ::king:: 


Tiens j'ai profit de ce message pour tester la "multi-citation" ... c'est OK j'ai compris ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rukia

Merci beaucoup pour tout le travail ::king::

----------


## BiM

::hola:: 

 ::ave::  Ano  ::ave::  netah  ::ave::

----------


## Nesmontou

Que dire de plus  part  ::king::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

::bravo::  ::bravo::  ::bravo::  ::bravo::  ::bravo:: 

Ano Netah Mickal

 ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::

----------


## Neilos

::lahola::   ::applo::

----------


## evarisnea

::chin::   ::chin::  et encore  ::chin:: 
je loue surtout l'initiative de la fonction multiciter, pour avoir eu  la faire manuellement plusieurs fois  ::king::

----------


## loufab

Je ne dirais qu'un smiley :  ::king::

----------


## Franck.H

Comme tout le monde ... un grand bravo pour votre travail  ::hola::  ::king::

----------


## gege2061

Du grand art  ::ave:: 

 ::bravo::

----------


## alainvh

Simplement un grand merci.
Cordialement.

----------


## Celira

rien  dire que les autres n'aient dj dit :  ::bravo::   ::bravo::  Voil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## trotters213

J'ai envi de dire un grand merci pour toutes ces amliorations et tout particulirement pour les multi-citations ainsi que l'tats d'une discussion dans les discussions suivies qui vont faire gagner pas mal de temps.

 ::ave:: ano ::ave:: netah ::ave::

----------


## Auteur

bravo  toute l'quipe  :;): 
 ::bravo::   ::ave::

----------


## sjrd

Bravo pour cette migration  ::D:

----------


## Janitrix

Un grand merci aux admins pour leur boulot  ::applo::   ::bravo::

----------


## Feysal

Bravo et merci beaucoup  toute l'quipe pour cette migration

----------


## Woufeil

Une seule chose  faire...  ::hola::

----------


## fayred

Mici mici  grands matres de dvp.com!!!

 ::hola::

----------


## shadowmoon

Chapeau bas pour toutes celles et ceux qui ont particip aux modifications du forum, un vrai travail de pro  :8-):

----------


## Heureux-oli

::lahola::

----------


## Bakura

Trs bien ces petits ajouts, notamment la fonction Recherche rapide qui est trs apprciable  :;): .

----------


## yiannis

::applo::  Ano Netah Mickael  ::king:: 

Merci pour votre travail  :;):

----------


## kmaniche

Merci pour vos travaux.

 ::king::

----------


## souviron34

Bravo  tous et merci  ::lahola:: 

En particulier le multi-citations et la recherche....

Qui a dit que c'tait les vacances ??

Bravo encore...

----------


## Petrus

Bon boulot

 ::king::

----------


## Zorro

bravo pour votre travail

 ::lahola::

----------


## mathieu

Bravo  vous pour ce week-end que vous avez sacrifi pour developpez.com et merci pour toutes ces modifications qui vont nous faire gagner beaucoup de temps  ::king::

----------


## Strix

::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::  ::king::

----------


## loka

Super  ::ccool::  ::king::

----------


## Dolphy35

::ccool::

----------


## BiM

J'ajouterai dans les volutions du forum (bien pratiques) :

*Mise en copie (option BCC) dans les MP*

*Possibilit de voir tous les destinataires d'un message par l'envoyeur, les destinataires en copie ou non (les personnes en copie tant invisibles sauf pour l'envoyeur)*

 ::ave::  encore et j'avais oubli Mickal dans mon message prcdent donc dobeul  ::hola::

----------


## Deadpool

Allez un gros +1 avec les remarques prcdentes et un gros poutou  toutes les personnes qui maintiennent tout a en ordre de marche.  ::king:: 

Je surkiffe le multi citation.  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

Que dire de plus

----------


## LineLe

Merci beaucoup !
Tous ces plus sont bien apprciables (la recherche rapide et la multi citation sont mes prfres  :;):  )

Bravo  tous ceux qui ont particip  la migration et encore merci de sacrifier de votre temps perso pour nous, simples mortels  :;):

----------


## cladsam

:8O:  Impressionant .



```

```

----------


## Maxoo

Bravo pour la multi-citation et l'amlioration de la recherche et du tableau de bord !!!

 ::merci::

----------


## guandal

Bonjour ,
Sachant que vous avez sacrifi votre week-end pour encore ameliorer ce forum, merci pour tout ce que vous faites. ::hola::  et bravo.

----------


## Invit

Merci pour toutes les amliorations encore apportes  dvp.com ! Et pour le travail que cela reprsente, un grand bravo galement  ::): 

Cordialement,


PierreAd

----------


## kossistus

::lahola:: 
*  Longue vie au forum et surtout   ceux qui font du vrai boulot pour  nous offrir toujours plus !!! * 
 ::lahola:: 
 ::merci::

----------


## Higestromm

Grand merci a vous  ::):  C'est bien agrable de se faire bichoner  ::):

----------


## zyongh

Franchement, l'quipe de bnvoles de developpez.com fait vraiment du travail remarquable... flicitations et bravo pour cette migration en un minimum de temps.

----------


## Auteur

euh, juste une remarque  ::oops::  




> Etats d'une discussion dans les discussions suivies
> 
> Dans les discussions suivies du tableau de bord, les tats [Rsolu], [Dlestage] et les autres tats en noir apparaissent dsormais.


"avant", lorsque l'on ouvrait une discussion marque "rsolu", le tag [Resolu] apparaissait dans le titre de la discussion, mais plus maintenant. Y aurai-t-il la possibilit que le tag qui indique l'tat de la discussion rapparaisse dans le titre ?

Sinon, bravo pour cette mise  jour  ::king::

----------


## Harry

Bravo et merci, j'attendais le multi-citation depuis longtemps  ::merci::

----------


## DjmSoftware

::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 
Un  grand merci pour votre travail qui va apporter un plus grand confort dans l'utilisation des forums

----------


## Mahefasoa

Il me semble que tous les mots ont t dja mis pour vous montrer combien nous vous remercions pour le travail fabuleux que vous faites.
C'est gnial, et ... c'est gnail! Je ne sais plus quoi dire.
MERCI.

----------


## Jannus

C'est super  ::king:: 
Merci  :;):

----------


## Blue_Strike

Bravo sur cet effort  ::): 
j'attendais aussi depuis longtemps cette fonctionalit de multi-citations  :;):

----------


## clampin

bon ben... un grand meri..... Bravo pour le travail accomplis

----------


## SpaceFrog

C'est fou ce qu'il peuvent picoler ces deux l, mais ils font un boulot tellement formidable !!!

Bravo a vous deux  :;):

----------


## bluemartini

::lahola:: 
 ::merci::

----------


## afrodje

Quoi de plus,
 ::merci::

----------


## Pedro Varela

Ce que je voulais vous dire, on vous a dj dit. Pas besoin de rpter la mme chose +sieurs fois.

----------


## gagalive

Ca, c'est du bon boulot.
Felicitation et encore beaucoup de courage.
 ::ave::  ::ave::

----------


## djibril

bravo

----------


## BiM

Juste une question, le resizage automatique des avatars quand il est trop grand et/ou trop gros, c'est nouveau aussi ?




> Remarque : la taille maximale de votre image personnalise est de 140 par 100 pixels ou 10,0 Ko (en restant en dessous de ces deux limites).

----------


## Anomaly

> Juste une question, le resizage automatique des avatars quand il est trop grand et/ou trop gros, c'est nouveau aussi ?


Cela a toujours t le cas depuis avril 2006. Mais quand le forum redimensionne, la qualit est moyenne, il reste prfrable de redimensionner manuellement avec un bon logiciel comme Gimp.

----------


## badrou

merci c'est tres bon travail 
 ::king::  ::king::  ::king::

----------


## BiM

> Cela a toujours t le cas depuis avril 2006. Mais quand le forum redimensionne, la qualit est moyenne, il reste prfrable de redimensionner manuellement avec un bon logiciel comme Gimp.


Ok merci Ano  :;): 

Mais si, il est trs b mon lapin crtin  ::king::

----------


## ero-sennin

Flicitation pour ces changements!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## bassim

salut ,flicitations pour le travail fais
cependant, j'ai une anomalie au niveau des messages privs, on m'indique  droite en haut _un message non lu_ or j'ai vrifi et il n y aucun nouveau message dans la boite de rception.
Ce problme est survenu juste aprs avoir *envoy* un message (si rapport il y a)

----------


## pottiez

Il faut regarder dans tes archives, si tu as des messages d'archiv, ils sont repass en non lu apres la migration

----------


## mout1234

> euh, juste une remarque  
> 
> 
> "avant", lorsque l'on ouvrait une discussion marque "rsolu", le tag [Resolu] apparaissait dans le titre de la discussion, mais plus maintenant. Y aurai-t-il la possibilit que le tag qui indique l'tat de la discussion rapparaisse dans le titre ?
> 
> Sinon, bravo pour cette mise  jour


+1  :;): 

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas le [Rsolu] dans les discussions suivies dans le tableau de bord...
J'ai rat quelque chose  ::koi:: ?

----------


## Anomaly

> Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas le [Rsolu] dans les discussions suivies dans le tableau de bord...
> J'ai rat quelque chose ?


Cela fonctionne pour moi, y compris pour un utilisateur normal sans droits de modration nulle part. Tu vas bien dans "Lister les abonnements" du Tableau de Bord ?

----------


## mout1234

> Cela fonctionne pour moi, y compris pour un utilisateur normal sans droits de modration nulle part. Tu vas bien dans "Lister les abonnements" du Tableau de Bord ?


Salut,

Dsol, je ne parlais pas de la mme chose. Cela marche effectivement dans "lister les abonnements". Je parlais des discussions auxquels on est abonn et ayant de nouveaux messages, qui apparaissent en haut de l'cran, sur l'cran principal du tableau de bord. Les TAG n'y apparaissent pas, ni dans le dtail du message.


PS:J'utilise rarement la rubrique "Lister les abonnements", vu que les discussions pour lesquels il y a du nouveau apparaissent directement dans le tableau de bord.  


A+
Laurent

----------


## chikha

bravo et merci ::bravo::  ::bravo::  ::bravo::

----------

